# European lightweight porn!



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 27, 2009)

I tripped over this Flickr stream and I'm impressed with the array of really nice and interesting bikes.  I haven't finished looking through them, but I'm impressed and inspired.  Hopefully someone else will have as much fun flipping through these pictures as I have!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/collectvelo/


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 30, 2009)

Ooooh, niiiice! 40 pages!!!! I looked at 2, ok, hit 'add favorties'....


----------



## skydog (Jun 30, 2009)

^^^Same here!! I'll check out a few at a time. Cool bikes. What type of fuel was burned in the gas lantern?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 3, 2009)

The gas lantern probably ran on acetylene generated from calcium carbide- toss a few rocks into water, wait for it to bubble out some acetylene and light the lamp.  None of the carbide lamps I have are complete enough to try to get running again, unfortunately.  Has anyone here run an carbide lamp, and how well did it work?


----------



## skydog (Jul 4, 2009)

So they would be similar to an old style miner's shiner? http://www.motherearthnews.com/Nature-Community/1980-09-01/Camp-With-A-Carbide-Lamp.aspx

I wonder what this one went for? http://www.prices4antiques.com/ligh...le-Powell-Hanmer-Dazzler-Carbide-D9894545.htm


----------



## walter branche (Jul 5, 2009)

*lamps*

that lamp would sell for 75.00 to 150.00, the water is dripped onto the calcium carbide ,and the gas is made from the reaction,carbide bike lamps are not rare ,they are easily found at antique shows..walter branche


----------

